# Your favorite movie quote



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

I have read threads about a song that sums up your situation or that you want your WS to hear but how about a movie quote.

I have a few but one that sticks with me comes from the movie Farewell my Concubine
The master say before he dies "A man does not shed his tears lightly unless his heart has been broken"
How fitting I have never been too emotional at least not on the exterior, never cried very much as a kid and never as an adult until this all started now some days the wind blows in the wrong direction and I get teary.


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

"That's right. I've killed women and children. I've killed just about everything that walks or crawled at one time or another. And I'm here to kill you, Little Bill, for what you did to Ned." -- Will Munny (Clint Eastwood) in Unforgiven

Probably not what you were going for, but I'm not really the crying type.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Haha still a great quote I have a few people I would like to kill
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

From Clark Gable: "Wishin' ain't gettin'."


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

Mine's in my sig. And it is a movie now, so it counts


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

"It's what people know about themselves inside that makes 'em afraid." - High Plains Drifter, 1973


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

From Casablanca:

*Ilsa*: [on the verge of tears] I didn't count the days.
*
Rick*: Well, I did. Every one of 'em. Mostly I remember the last one. The wow finish. A guy standing on a station platform in the rain with a comical look in his face because his insides have been kicked out.


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

Both of these are from Practical Magic:

Gillian Owens: You ever put your arms out and spin really, really fast? 

Antonia Owens: She does it all the time. 

Gillian Owens: She does? Well, that's what love is like. It makes your heart race. It turns the world upside down. But if you're not careful, if you don't keep your eyes on something still, you can lose your balance. You can't see what's happening to the people around you. You can't see that you're about to fall. 




[Sally's letter to Gillian] Sometimes I feel like there's a hole inside of me, an emptiness that at times seems to burn. I think if you lifted my heart to your ear, you could probably hear the ocean. The moon tonight, there's a circle around it. Sign of trouble not far behind. I have this dream of being whole. Of not going to sleep each night, wanting. But still sometimes, when the wind is warm or the crickets sing... I dream of a love that even time will lie down and be still for. I just want someone to love me. I want to be seen. I don't know. Maybe I had my happiness. I don't want to believe it but, there is no man, Gilly. Only that moon.


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

Never saw the movie, but it's in the book... If you saw Atlas, the giant who holds the world on his shoulders, if you saw that he stood, blood running down his chest, his knees buckling, his arms trembling but still trying to hold the world aloft with the last of his strength, and the greater the effort the heavier the world bore down upon his shoulders -- what would you tell him to do? I don't know. What could he do? What would you tell him? To shrug
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

St. Elmo's Fire. Demi Moore tells Rob Lowe, "You break my heart. Then again, you break everyone's heart."


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Let's be Bad Guys

Jayne - Serenity


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

"There is no spoon."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

"Just keep swimmin"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

"It seems that each new marriage is more difficult to survive than the last one. I'm rather a fool for punishment - I keep going back for more, don't ask me why." - Cary Grant (not from a movie)


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Wouldn't call it my favorite, but has put words (and music) to my feelings at times:

"A man has dreams of walking with giants
To carve his niche in the edifice of time
Before the mortar of his zeal has a chance to congeal
The cup is dashed from his lips
The flame is snuffed a-borning
He's brought to rack and ruin in his prime"

- the dad, in Mary Poppins


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

And this, from The Music Man:

IMDb The Music Man (1962) - Quotes - IMDb

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0056262/quotes?qt=qt0369854

Marian Paroo: No, please, not tonight. Maybe tomorrow. 
Harold Hill: Oh, my dear little librarian. You pile up enough tomorrows, and you'll find you are left with nothing but a lot of empty yesterdays. I don't know about you, but I'd like to make today worth remembering.


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

I could do this all night:

IMDb Awakenings (1990) - Quotes - IMDb

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0099077/quotes?qt=qt1817136

Leonard Lowe: We've got to tell everybody. We've got to remind them. We've got to remind them how good it is. 
Dr. Sayer: How good what is, Leonard? 
Leonard Lowe: Read the newspaper. What does it say? All bad. It's all bad. People have forgotten what life is all about. They've forgotten what it is to be alive. They need to be reminded. They need to be reminded of what they have and what they can lose. What I feel is the joy of life, the gift of life, the freedom of life, the wonderment of life!


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

"Hope is a good thing, maybe the best of things. And no good thing ever dies."

(Stephen King's Shawshank Redemption)


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

"You're my boy Blue". Old School.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

"Was it over whhen the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor ?"

"Germans?"

"Forget it, he's rollin'"

Animal House


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

And with infidelity in mind, the funniest one of all time :

Oh, please! (Blues Brothers) - YouTube


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

"Click"
He's always chasing the pot of gold, but when he gets there, at the end of the day, it's just corn flakes.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

I used one of my favorite movie quotes in one of the threads a few weeks ago.

The guy was just devastated, unsure of what to do, and still letting his WW walk all over him, like so many posters when they first get here.

Its from The Outlaw Josey Wales.

"When it gets bad, and it looks like your not gonna make it. that's when you gotta get mean, plumb mad dog mean."

Great advice in my opinion for a bewildered and hurting BS.


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh god I hope I get tired of you soon. Cornie to OM in unfaithful


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

"the last time I was inside a woman was when I visited the Statue of Liberty" (Woody Allen "Crimes and Misdemeanors")


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Joy Luck Club

Ying Ying: By then I realized what kind of man I had married... happiest when he was cruel.


----------



## imtamnew (May 13, 2013)

Brother, life's a b1tch... and she's back in heat.

from They Live (1988) - IMDb


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Whyyyy Johnny Ringo, you look like somebody just walked over your grave!

Doc Holiday Tombstone

Anyone who runs, is a VC. Anyone who stands still, is a well-disciplined VC!

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

Comes right after "What about our relationship?" 


Repo Man (10/10) Movie CLIP - A Cosmic Ride (1984) HD - YouTube


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

From the movie _Clerks _ from 1997. 

When Dante breaks up with Veronica after learining she has given oral to a total of 37 men...him being number 37.....

As she's storming out of the store....

"Hey! Try not to suck any d!ck on your way out to the parking lot! Hey! Get back here!"


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

What you think of as pain is a shadow of the word. Pain has a face, allow me to show it to you. Gentlemen... I am Pain. 

Pinhead
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

"You'll find that may of the truths we cling to depend greatly upon our own point of view." ~ Obi Wan Kenobi, _Return of the Jedi_

"If you can't do something smart, do something right." - Jayne, _Serenity_


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

"Mans got to know his limitations" Clint Eastwood, Dirty Harry, I believe Magnum Force. Also "Mister you've got a lot to learn about people." Danny Glover - Silverado.


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Khitan General: Conan, what is best in life?
Conan: To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women!


----------



## Robsia (Mar 11, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> Khitan General: Conan, what is best in life?
> Conan: To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentations of their women!


I'll see your Conan and raise you the Pratchett equivalent.

Discworld nomad: "What is it that a man may call the greatest things in life?"
Cohen the Barbarian: "Hot water, good dentishtry and shoft lavatory paper." (said in the manner of a very old man who is so good at being a barbarian that he has not died yet, but has no teeth)

(It's a book, not a movie but I don't care )


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Life is pain highness, anyone who tells you differently is selling something.
wesley-princess bride


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

Also from Will Munny (Clint Eastwood) in Unforgiven, after Little Bill Daggett (Gene Hackman) screeches at him that he’s a cowardly SOB for shooting an unarmed man:

“Well, he should have armed himself if he's going to decorate his saloon with my friend.”

(A special shout-out to all my friends and neighbors who espouse the belief that the AP is not responsible since he/she did not exchange vows with the betrayed party. Enjoy!)


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

_"As soon as you step outside that door, you'll start feeling better.  You'll remember that you don't believe in any of this fate crap. You're in control of your own life, remember? Here, take a cookie. I promise, by the time you're done eating it, you'll feel right as rain."

"We can never see past the choices we don't understand . . . You've already made the choice, now you have to understand it"

"It means know thy self. I wanna tell you a little secret, being the one is just like being in love. No one needs to tell you you're in love, you just know it through and through. Balls to bones."_

All quotes from the Oracle in the Matrix movies, one of my all time favorite movie characters. Because she is an oracle who doesn't tell people the future, she simply tells them what they need to hear in order to become empowered. She opens the door, but only they can choose to walk through it. Through the Oracle we learn that Neo's power and strength is within him all along, he must CHOOSE to believe it.

Okay, enough geeking out for one morning. :smthumbup:


----------



## BURNT KEP (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you ever kill anyone? Yes but they were all bad.


----------



## baldmale (Dec 29, 2010)

From Damage:

"It's a pity we ever met."


----------



## Harken Banks (Jun 12, 2012)

No, no. You don't get to tell me what to do ever again.

American Beauty Drive Thru Scene Kevin Spacey - YouTube


----------



## seeking sanity (Oct 20, 2009)

From Goon (paraphrasing): "I have two rules: Don't touch my f*cking percocets, and do you have any f*cking percocets?"


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

"My father was a relentlessly self-improving boulangerie owner from Belgium with low grade narcolepsy and a penchant for buggery. My mother was a fifteen year old French prostitute named Chloe with webbed feet. My father would womanize, he would drink, he would make outrageous claims like he invented the question mark. Some times he would accuse chestnuts of being lazy, the sort of general malaise that only the genius possess and the insane lament. My childhood was typical, summers in Rangoon, luge lessons. In the spring we'd make meat helmets. When I was insolent I was placed in a burlap bag and beaten with reeds, pretty standard really. At the age of 12 I received my first scribe. At the age of fourteen, a Zoroastrian named Vilma ritualistically shaved my testicles. There really is nothing like a shorn scrotum, it's breathtaking, I suggest you try it."

Dr. Evil


----------



## PieceOfSky (Apr 7, 2013)

Harken Banks said:


> No, no. You don't get to tell me what to do ever again.
> 
> American Beauty Drive Thru Scene Kevin Spacey - YouTube


I think the fact I like that movie so much says something not so good about my current situation! 

This, for one, sounds too familiar:

American Beauty (1999) - Quotes - IMDb

I especially liked this from the drive-thru scene:

Mr. Smiley's Counter Girl: Whoa! You are so busted.
Carolyn Burnham: You know, this really doesn't concern you.
Lester Burnham: Well, actually, Janine is Senior Drive-thru Manager so you are on her turf.​
I really really liked this line from the ending (spoiler alert)...sometimes helps me keep it all in perspective, at least for a moment.

American Beauty (1999) - Quotes - IMDb


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Some of us can't see in the dark you f-ing nibblehead.. not relevant mind you but makes me laugh every time.. its Whistler from Blade Movies.

Relevant... I never said it would be easy, I said it would be the truth. Matrix movie


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

"What Dreams May Come"--

Elevator to H3LL. Going up.


----------



## Keepin-my-head-up (Jan 11, 2013)

LdyVenus said:


> "Just keep swimmin"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Greatest quote ever!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Labcoat (Aug 12, 2012)

Paradise? Paradise can go **** itself.

_-The Descendants_


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Just thought of another one that soukd have great meaning for a BS.

Its from The Shootist.

"I won't be wronged, I won't be insulted, and I won't be laid a hand on. I do not do these things to other people, and I require the same in return."


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

I must say most of the quotes haven't been on topic but who cares very entertaining, brought back some memories of stuff I haven't seen in years and piqued my interest in some things I will need to check out.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

love=pain said:


> I must say most of the quotes haven't been on topic but who cares very entertaining, brought back some memories of stuff I haven't seen in years and piqued my interest in some things I will need to check out.


Sometimes a wee bit of humor or entertainment interjected into all these depressing threads is a welcome respite. 

Which begs the question, if they're so depressing, why do I keep coming back? Oh yeah, to help people.


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

"Of course, you know, this means war."...Bugs Bunny


----------



## Calibre12 (Nov 27, 2012)

Then, him to her - Pearl Harbor: "I am afraid we have awakened a sleeping giant."


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

"What we have here... (speaker spits)...is a failure to communicate."
from the movie Cool Hand Luke spoken by the prison warden after Cool Hand Luke (Paul Newman) is recaptured after escaping from a prison work gang. Ever been in a relationship that felt like being on a prison work gang and you wanted to escape?


----------



## Latigo (Apr 27, 2011)

"Men don't always know when they're happy" -The Last Unicorn. Saw it when I was 8, and the line always stuck with me.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh No.... I like several movie quotes

Morgan Freeman The Movie Seven

""Ernest Hemingway once wrote, "The world is a fine place and worth fighting for." I agree with the second part."


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Betrayal on many levels. 
"Come on, you think I'd make my sister a widow?" The Godfather.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

From the Movie Heat

"Never have anything in your life that you can't walk out on in thirty seconds flat, if you spot the heat coming around the corner"


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

"As you wish"










"I'm not a witch! I'm your WIFE!"


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

This isn't a movie but a TV show- Sons of Anarchy

"Men want to be loved, women want to be wanted"

Of course this one kinda describes a cheater at least I think so (from Terminator)

" Listen, and understand. That terminator is out there. It can't be bargained with. It can't be reasoned with. It doesn't feel pity, or remorse, or fear. And it absolutely will not stop, ever, until you are dead."


----------



## dogman (Jul 24, 2012)

Al Pacino:
" Kay, what do you want from me? Do you expect me to let you go? Do you expect me to let you take my children from me? Don’t you know me? Don’t you know that that’s an impossibility? That that could never happen? That I’d use all my power to keep something like that from happening? Don’t you know that? Kay… "


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Ahh so many great quotes. Some of the quotes don't seem like they apply but they do. My favorite quotable movie is Princess Bride. So many great lines on so many different topics.

How BS's should approach AP
"You've got an over developed sense of Vengeance. It's going to get you in trouble some day" Count Rugan to Inigo

Wesley the ultimate Beta with Alpha traits (per this site)
"Nothing gave Buttercup as much pleasure as ordering Westley around. "

"This is true love - you think this happens every day? "
Westley to Buttercup

"Get used to disappointment. "
Man in Black to Inigo

"Is very strange. I have been in the revenge business so long, now that it's over, I don't know what to do with the rest of my life. "
Inigo to Westley


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

Paraphrasing:

"Frankly, my dear, I don't give a damn." [Gone With the Wind]

"Loving you is my talent, you cannot claim any credit for it." [Raanjhanaa, a recent Indian movie]


----------



## Zookeepertomany (Jun 27, 2013)

"Take me to bed or lose me forever." (Top Gun)

"Oh yes, the past can hurt. But you can either run from it, or learn from it." (Lion King)

"The greatest thing you'll ever learn is just to love and be loved in return." (Moulin Rouge)

Do or do not. There is no "try" (Yoda)

“Stop wearing your wishbone where your backbone ought to be.” (Eat, Pray, Love)


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

A WS sense of entitlement. 
"Give me your clothes, your shoes and your motorcycle" Terminator 2


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is just funny or an example of lack of respect for a spouse? 

Cop: Ma'am, are you aware that it's against the law to possess animals of a barnyard nature in a residential area?
Miranda: What if you're married to one? Mrs Doubtfire


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

This is a fun topic.

I have one that I think describes the justice/karma we all hope gets the WS and AP in the end.

Its from Unforgiven.

'We've all got it coming, kid'.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

"You meshuggah!"

"I'm not your sugar"

Peter Sellers "The Party"


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

"Life as a House" - I like how it feels to not feel


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

The Shawshank Redemption

Red: Andy crawled to freedom through five hundred yards of sh!t-smelling foulness I can't even imagine. Or maybe I just don't want to. Five hundred yards. The length of five football fields. Just shy of half a mile.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Double posted


----------



## Brokenshadow (May 3, 2013)

Dyokemm said:


> This is a fun topic.
> 
> I have one that I think describes the justice/karma we all hope gets the WS and AP in the end.
> 
> ...


Gotta love the westerns...

"I'm coming for ya! And hell's coming with me!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

